# Kindle can't search TUG BBS



## Passepartout (Nov 28, 2014)

The 'Search' function on TUG BBS doesn't seem to work from my Kindle Fire (Android) tablet. I don't know that I ever tried it before so can't tell if this has been the case all along. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## artringwald (Nov 28, 2014)

Get the Taptalk app for Kindle, and you won't need to use the browser for TUG:

http://www.amazon.com/Tapatalk-Inc/dp/B0055ELS7U

It makes it easier to view any forum.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2014)

I use Tapatalk with my eReader, and cell phone - works much better.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2014)

http://search.tug2.net should work fine on any web browser (kindle included)


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 28, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> http://search.tug2.net should work fine on any web browser (kindle included)



Thanks. I was able to search using that link. I have not become used to Tapatalk. Guess I will have to give it another shot.


----------

